# Confused about vet's policy concerning Care Credit.



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I switched vets because of my GSD being unhappy with his old vet-I have a thread from a few months ago that explains that situation. So far the new vet is great-except for one thing, their policy regarding Care Credit. At my previous vet's office you may use your Care Credit Card whenever you choose to-and they will run it through as six months interest free. With all the skin problems my GSD has that was really great for us.

At the new vets office I was informed that Care Credit could only be used if you were paying for a surgery and only if the cost of the surgery exceeds $300. Doesn't the credit card company pay the money to them right away? And if this is correct then why should the vets office care if I use my Care Credit Card or not? Anyone know-because I am confused.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Maybe the vet gets charged a percentage by Care Credit, the way credit card companies charge merchants a percentage of the sales?

Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

don't know how it works for vets, but i'm sure it's similiar to those of human providers. You get to set the limits you accept in your office because CC charges you based on the amounts charged. It's not worth it to allow it to be used as a simple credit card becuase you just pay more in fees as a provider.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Why not talk to your vet (or the owner of the clinic) and see if you could pay their CC fee if they charge anything for you that's under their $300 CC limit?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Perhaps that is why, but if that is the case then I wonder why my previous vets office has no problem with it. And the receptionist at the vets office said something to me along the lines of-if there is a surgery then we need to get our money within the six months no interest period because we aren't going to wait longer than that. I was like what? This is when I was discussing a surgery for my cat with her. What does she mean-we need to get our money-I am sure that the credit card company pays them right away and that is why I'd owe it to Care Credit and not to them. I don't understand this-I think this receptionist may be more confused than I am. lol


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

arycrest said:


> Why not talk to your vet (or the owner of the clinic) and see if you could pay their CC fee if they charge anything for you that's under their $300 CC limit?


I am thinking that I most certainly will not pay their fee-I am going to take my cats and other dog back to their old vet. GSD can stay with this one for now-but I may also look into finding somewhere else for him. Receptionist is a bit snippy and if the other vets in my area are letting you use Care Credit without a problem, I don't understand why they are making an issue of it at this particular office.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You have no idea how many businesses I've been associated with where the doctor, mechanic, veterinarian, trainer, etc was an excellent professional and the receptionist was a clueless, idiotic short-timer who got hired because she's related to Marge in billing and they're both on the way out. 


Please don't judge a business by the receptionist.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Emoore said:


> You have no idea how many businesses I've been associated with where the doctor, mechanic, veterinarian, trainer, etc was an excellent professional and the receptionist was a clueless, idiotic short-timer who got hired because she's related to Marge in billing and they're both on the way out.
> 
> 
> Please don't judge a business by the receptionist.


I know but the problem is that she is the one that you have to talk to when you schedule an appointment, call with a question regarding one of your pets, speak to upon entering, and speak to on the way out. The first and last person-a representative of the business. I met a neighbor who told me that she used to go to that same vets office but left because of the rude receptionist. I do, however, understand what you are saying but as a business owner-they need to understand the important role their receptionist plays with the customer and how an ill behaved receptionist can cost their company customers-perhaps that is the reason that this vets office can't afford to allow their customers to use Care Credit-maybe this receptionist has chased away too many of their customers. Just a thought.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I definitely hear what you're saying there.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

crackem said:


> don't know how it works for vets, but i'm sure it's similiar to those of human providers. You get to set the limits you accept in your office because CC charges you based on the amounts charged. It's not worth it to allow it to be used as a simple credit card becuase you just pay more in fees as a provider.


Maybe this is the case. Same reason why some large stores let you use a debit or credit card for *any* transaction, some have minimum amounts, and some smaller stores can't do it at all. If you're WalMart, you can afford the marginal fee even if 100 people come in and charge a 50 cent candy bar, but if you're the stand alone "mom and pop" ice cream shop, maybe you can't. I'm really not sure how Care Credit works, but just because some vets allow it for everything doesn't mean they aren't getting charged or loosing a little bit, maybe they can afford it and make up for it with the amount of business being done while others can't.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Maybe this is the case. Same reason why some large stores let you use a debit or credit card for *any* transaction, some have minimum amounts, and some smaller stores can't do it at all. If you're WalMart, you can afford the marginal fee even if 100 people come in and charge a 50 cent candy bar, but if you're the stand alone "mom and pop" ice cream shop, maybe you can't. I'm really not sure how Care Credit works, but just because some vets allow it for everything doesn't mean they aren't getting charged or loosing a little bit, maybe they can afford it and make up for it with the amount of business being done while others can't.


That makes sense, if this theory is correct. I hope that someone comes along who has worked with billing for a vets or healthcare and can either verify this theory or explain why it is so.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It may be as Lies said.

I work in a small store where we take credit cards/debit cards...We have a "credit card company" that takes care of all the transactions. Debit cards swiped usually cost "us" a one time fee, I think it's like 55 cents a swipe..Credit Cards on the other hand, depending on the CC (mastercard, discover, am ex), all have their "own" fees which is usually a percentage.

So, when X uses his MC, if his charge amount is say, 100$, MC takes a percentage of that 100, THEN the credit card service provider ALSO takes a cut. So tho X has spent 100, 'we' may only get 95.00 of it..

So I can see why they may only want to go with higher amounts charge, it may be to big of a 'cut' so the vet's office isn't receiving a full amount.

On another note, here, anyway, it is against the law to put a "minimum" on a credit/debit card..Tho we do have a 10.00 minimum..No one ever says anything, because they probably aren't aware of it..It's ridiculous to think someone comes in with a c/d card and want to charge for a 1.59 soda then we only get 1.00 out of it..


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> It may be as Lies said.
> 
> I work in a small store where we take credit cards/debit cards...We have a "credit card company" that takes care of all the transactions. Debit cards swiped usually cost "us" a one time fee, I think it's like 55 cents a swipe..Credit Cards on the other hand, depending on the CC (mastercard, discover, am ex), all have their "own" fees which is usually a percentage.
> 
> ...


Very interesting-I will have to check and see if there is a law like that in Ohio.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Some vets don't even TAKE care credit


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe you can talk to the vet about the receptionist before you switch.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> Maybe you can talk to the vet about the receptionist before you switch.


yep, I think I should. But she isn't the only reason why I am on the hunt again for a new vet-I really don't like their Care Credit policy. I need a place that allows me to have the six months to pay back without interest. I am a full-time college student-my husband is the sole supporter of our household so with 3 kids, 2 dogs, 2 cats-I can't afford to not take advantage of my Care Credit Account so I need a vet who is willing to accept it without conditions.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe talk to the vet about that too. Maybe he would relax the policy rather than losing a client.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I talked to one of my vets about CC and they said they would have to buy into it, there were fees and they weren't sure if it would work for their practice so what people are saying about the fees sounds right. A large place that does volume with it would work, maybe not so much for one that doesn't.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I talked to one of my vets about CC and they said they would have to buy into it, there were fees and they weren't sure if it would work for their practice so what people are saying about the fees sounds right. A large place that does volume with it would work, maybe not so much for one that doesn't.


So they have to buy into it? No wonder why CC can afford to give 6 months no interest for every purchase if it's run through right.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

we never used CC because it wasn't worth it and for those people it may have been an option, we felt it wasn't a good option because fees and interest to them as well could bury them. We decided it was best to get paid what we could and write off the rest or carry the balance till they could pay it. Helped us sleep better at night.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

crackem said:


> we never used CC because it wasn't worth it and for those people it may have been an option, *we felt it wasn't a good option because fees and interest to them as well could bury them*. We decided it was best to get paid what we could and write off the rest or carry the balance till they could pay it. Helped us sleep better at night.


Fees and interest for the consumer? I never pay any fees or interest-I always pay it back within the allotted time and only end up paying my original vet bill and nothing more-just broken into 6 easy payments. However, for a vets office to write off the balance or carry it-that is going above and beyond-very impressive.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

From my understanding from working in a vet's office, CareCredit charges interest on whatever the client puts on the card. The vet practice is the one who covers this interest, thus making it "interest-free" for the client. Not sure what other fees are involved, but that much I know for sure.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Verivus said:


> From my understanding from working in a vet's office, CareCredit charges interest on whatever the client puts on the card. The vet practice is the one who covers this interest, thus making it "interest-free" for the client. Not sure what other fees are involved, but that much I know for sure.


This doesn't make sense because if you don't pay the balance by the end of the six month promotional period then you will have to pay back all the interest from the date you made your purchase-so you'd own the 6 months of interest plus the balance plus each months interest as well. So then if what you are saying is accurate-the vets office would then be reimbursed their interest if you failed to pay within the promotional timeframe?


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Actually, the vet's office picks what payment plans they will offer.
6, 12, or 18 months. The vet's office could only pick the 6 mth option. Or they could pick all 3. Or the spread out option of YEARS...with 14.90% 

Care Credit makes your payments even if you default paying your care credit account. So the vet will get his money no matter what. That's why it benefits vets to accept Care Credit. The negative about Care credit......when you pay cash at a vet's office.....most vet's give you a cash discount. When you use Care Credit...you DON'T get a discount. You probably pay a little more to offset what the vet pays to Care Credit.

Say your bill is $600 at the vet's office. You charge $600 on your Care Credit Card. Say your monthly payment are $50. Your vet probably already agreed to a set % in their contract with Care Credit if a person charges over so much $. They will probably take 425.00 in total....and care credit gets the rest. Care credit states that they will make the payments NO MATTER what....so the vet is guaranteed his $425.

And let's be honest....Care credit is hoping that you will be late or default once. That's how credit cards make their money. For every 10 people that pay on time....there are probably 10 people that don't. For every 10 people that pay their promotional balance off within the allocated time....there are lots of people that can't or don't. So after the promotional period expires and people still have a balance left....care credit is able to tack on all that interest. They end up making more than double what the vet made.....and in some cases, especially if people were late with payments and stuff.....they can make over 5 or 6x's more.

Now say you pay your balance off within your promotional period....good. Care credit still makes a little bit of money.

Say you quit paying all together. Your vet is the good guy here. You know why? He still gets paid.....and he doesn't have to sue you for not paying him. Care Credit sues you.

So to answer your question......it depends on what contract your vet's office signed with Care Credit. He may have signed a contract that a person has to spend so much to charge with care credit.

I know my vet will charge any amount on care credit for me.....but they always tell me that any charge UNDER $300 will carry interest. It won't qualify for the promotional stuff.

I also live in Ohio.

Here's care credit's information to vet's.
Veterinary Care Financing - CareCredit Client Payment Plans for your Veterinary Practice


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok-thanks for explaining. Well, I guess I am lucky then that the vet that I take my other dog to accepts care credit for any purchase-even if it were only $50-or less (but you never walk out paying less) but they would even let you use it to pay for Heartguard or Flea preventative.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I just re read my post.....I should probably clarify that the $600 dollar figure and $425.00 figure were just examples. I don't know exactly how much care credit keeps of the total bill. I just know from reading care credit's policy's...that they do keep a %. I bet it depends on how big the pratice is and what type of contract the vet signs with care credit?????

I also use care credit for my heartworm and flea meds. My vet never has a problem with it either.


----------

